# Dubai Job Hunt!!



## Deeps08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi 
Hoping I can get some advice / hints and tips. 
Im visiting Dubai next week to see some family, 
however at the same time would like to look at the job
opportunities which may available in Dubai at the moment. 

I currently work in retail banking in the uk, and 4 years experience 
most recent position Team Leader. 
Im 22, M, with no Degree, British Indian. 

Anyone have any suggestions as to the best way in which to use
my time whilst in Dubai as I will be free for around 3/4 days away from 
family. Are there any agencies I can visit / you can recommend with my
CV in Dubai, If so where are they situated? Anyone have any other 
ways of finding pottential work / networking!!

Thanks, Happy Holidays! 

Deeps!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Deeps

I really don't want to put a downer on things, but I work in Banking so I think I should say that at the moment, there is a lot less money around to recruit expats. Because of this, operations staff are being sourced from local and Asian markets.

This means that the best chance of getting a Banking job is being a Grad with at least 5-8 years experience. Otherwise there are a whole lot of people willing to work as Banking Ops people for less money than you could justify leaving the UK for.

Having said that, if you are over here on holiday no harm in looking around, but with growth slowing down in the UAE and property market bubbles starting to look fragile, Dubai isn't the utopia that it seems to continue to be marketed as abroad.


----------

